# Help Please Ginger Beer Very Bland



## keezawitch (3/2/12)

I have made a brigalow ginger beer(non-alco) and just tasted it, it is very bland has plenty of fizz but not sweet enough or gingery enough. Any suggestions to improve the next one would be greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## booargy (3/2/12)

this is a good one have made it many times. http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...30492&st=20


----------



## keezawitch (3/2/12)

booargy said:


> this is a good one have made it many times. http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...30492&st=20



thanks i will write it out when grandkids go home and give it a go next time


----------



## freezkat (4/2/12)

keezawitch said:


> thanks i will write it out when grandkids go home and give it a go next time


I like the rainbow brand extract "old fashion". 






I also use it in my Root beer recipe. 20% ginger beer, 20% cream soda, 60% root beer..it's fantastic


----------



## keezawitch (4/2/12)

freezkat said:


> I like the rainbow brand extract "old fashion".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dont know if this is available here, does anyone know if we can get it in aus


----------



## freezkat (4/2/12)

keezawitch said:


> dont know if this is available here, does anyone know if we can get it in aus



Their addy

Rainbow Flavors Inc.
1202 Procter Drive Osage Beach, MO 65065-2251
USA

I'm working on finding a website. Pretty cheap, check ebay


----------

